#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-05
<ole_oz7t> Er der nogen der vil være med til at lave en LÆREKANAL vedrørende grafikprogrammering i Ubuntu ??
<Simpel> kan ikke tilmelde mig forum, det virker ikke
<Simpel> nogen der ved noget om forumet
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-06
<Simpel> denne site virker ikke man kan ikke tilmelde sig http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/ucp.php?mode=register
<Simpel> nogen der kan gøre noget
<jarlen> Hvad er der galt med det?
<Simpel> jarlen, man kan ikke tilmelde sig på forumet
<Simpel> denne site virker ikke man kan ikke tilmelde sig http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/ucp.php?mode=register
<Simpel> pixiarvai,  er du online har lige et lille spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-07
<Simpel> spørgsmål, nogen der ved noget om install af gnome 3
<jarlen> Du får ofte mere hjælp hvis du stiller et reelt spørgsmål
<jarlen> Et svar på dit spørgsmål vil næppe få dig tættere på at løse et evt problem
<Simpel> jarlen,  ok så at gnome 3 var kommet og prøvede at installere den via ubuntu tveak, det gik slet ikke, så på ubuntu forum med at tilføde ppt men det ville den heller ikke nu prøver jeg med en anden guide og installerer i øjeblikket
<Simpel> jarlen,  ved du hvad man skal svare her Konfigurationsfil '/etc/gnome/defaults.list'
<Simpel> skal man beholde den
<Simpel> jarlen,  ved du hvad jeg skal svare her
<Simpel> nogen der ved?
<Simpel> hvis der er ikke er svar her bliver man opfordret til at gå på forum, men tilmeldingen fugerer ikke der så palle alene i verdenen
<Simpel> svarede nej og starter ikke op, står nu i windows og ligger backup på plads
<[dmp]> Simpel: jarlen spurgte dig i går, to gange, hvad problemet var mht forum registreringen. jeg er sikker på at folkene bag siden gerne vil hjælpe dig, hvis de ved hvad problemet er. De sidder bare ikke hele tiden og holder øje med irc
<Simpel> [dmp], ja så det godt men svarede da også men da var han gået offline, så det først for sendt, men formlem virker ikke når man tilmelder sig man får en fejl
<[dmp]> Simpel: hvilken fejl?
<Simpel> teknisk noget er galt i scriptet
<Simpel> jeg booter lige op i ubuntu igen kommer tilbage om lidt
<[dmp]> jarlen (og andre) - jeg fik: "[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions_user.php on line 1340: call_user_func_array() expects parameter 1 to be a valid callback, function 'validate_username_phpbb' not found or invalid function name"
<Simpel> er tilbage igen
<Simpel> [phpBB Debug] PHP Notice: in file /includes/functions_user.php on line 1340: call_user_func_array() expects parameter 1 to be a valid callback, function 'validate_username_phpbb' not found or invalid function name
<Simpel> dette er fejlen sagde det vrar tekninsk
<[dmp]> Simpel: jep. Men nu har de noget konkret at gå efter :)
<Simpel> [dmp], ok har du forresten nogen viden om gnome 3
<[dmp]> Simpel: Nej, jeg bruger ikke gnome
<Simpel> [dmp], men jeg følger en guide og på et tidspunkt bliver jeg spugt om jeg vil beholde en konfugurerings fil, jeg har sagt nej og efter opdateringen går den i sort efter den ikke kan loade noget, kan det være den fil skal overskrives tænker på bagudkompelitet
<Simpel> ligge i etc o.s.v
<[dmp]> Simpel: det kan godt tænkes. Det er jo en opgradering fra v2 til v3 - mange bruger den slags store releases til at bryde bagudkompatibiliteten, så kan man komme af med ting der måske er uhensigsmæssig
<Simpel> [dmp], ok jeg prøver igen og så overskriver filen denne gang, det her linux er en ny stor verden
<Simpel> [dmp], ellers har jeg backup
<Simpel> i windwos
<[dmp]> Simpel: backup er altid fornuftigt :)
<Simpel> [dmp], jeg kan dog ikke tage backup her i linux endnu som jeg stoler på, jeg bruger acronis fra windows stoler jeg altid på, jeg kunne heller ikke genskabe da den gik i sort for mig
<[dmp]> Simpel: okay. Kender ikke Acronis
<Simpel> [dmp], tager images backup af hele hd eller partioner, kan køres direkte i windows eller på disk, så uanset hvad der sker kan man altid rede skidtet, selvom også hd bliver ødelagt så bare en ny hd så bygger man partioner op igen og ligger på plads bare nemt
<[dmp]> Simpel: Okay. Nu har jeg så heller ikke Windows :-)
<Simpel> som sagt du kan bruge det på disk så du kan gøre det på alle systemer, jeg skal lige genstarte, jeg har nu overskrevet filen , så får vi se
<jarlen> SÃ¥ har vi en fejl. SÃ¥ mangler vi bare at have mere end 1 til at kunne rette den
<jarlen> mmm, lækkert at sitet har en bus-factor på 1 :P
<[dmp]> jarlen: det er maaske kun AJenbo der kan den slags sort magi?
<jarlen> i teorien
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-08
<Simpel> er der nogen der kikker på registreringen på forumet?
<Simpel> er der nogen der kikker på registreringen på forumet?
<pixiarvai> Simpel, hvad er der galt
<[dmp]> pixiarvai: forummet kaster en php fejl, naar man proever at oprette en bruger
<pixiarvai> [dmp] vi pinger lige anders_        ^
 * [dmp] har ikke noget kontakt info til ham
<pixiarvai> jeg smider lige en PB til ham nu
<pixiarvai> noget der skal tilføjes ?
<pixiarvai> er sendt
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-09
<kristian-aalborg> hvem kommer til hackerspace i Aarhus?
<stix> der er alt for langt til Århus
<jarlen> indeed
<kristian-aalborg> sgu da ikke hvis man bor i Randers ;)
<StuckDK> hva sker der ikk i randers ?
<ahf> der er ikke fodboldkamp i parken, f.eks.
<Barnabas> eller skyderier på nørrebro
<StuckDK> hehe ;)
<ole_oz7t>  Godaften alle  er der een eller anden der kan hjælpe mig med et cursorproblem i 10.04
<ole_oz7t> mener 11.04
<ole_oz7t> ? spørgsmål  Godaften alle  er der een eller anden der kan hjælpe mig med et cursorproblem i 10.04
<ole_oz7t> stadigvæk 11.04
<ole_oz7t> MikeDK,  ok tak
<ole_oz7t> MikeDK,  der er jeg da nu
<ole_oz7t> ?spørgsmål  Hvordan undgår jeg at cursorpilen udløser en handling bare ved at den peger på en ting
<ole_oz6oh> ?spørgsmål  Hvordan undgår jeg at min cursor udløser en handling bare fordi den peger på noget
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-10
<ole_oz7t> ?spørgsmål  Er der en klog ubuntumand der via teamviewer kan få min Skype til at køre med pulseaudio på min 11.04 ubuntu
<ole_oz7t> Her er så sandelig ikke megen hjælp
<ole_oz7t> er her nogen der kan hjælpe?
<ole_oz7t> ?spørgsmål  Er der en klog ubuntumand der via teamviewer kan få min Skype til at køre med pulseaudio på min 11.04 ubuntu
<ole_oz7t> ?spørgsmål  Er der en klog ubuntumand der via teamviewer kan få min Skype til at køre med pulseaudio på min 11.04 ubuntu
<ole_oz7t>  
<ole_oz7t> alle goe gange 3
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: det goer vores pr default
<ole_oz7t> [dmp], var på den tyske ubuntu  hej
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  kan simpelthen ikke få skype til at køre med lyd på min 11.04
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  det sjove er at den kører fint på min siemens maskine
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  det må være noget med en driver
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: virker lyd generelt paa dit system?
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: og hvorfor tror du den ikke bruger pulseaudio?
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  ja den hører men mike virker ikke
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  min siemens bruger pulseaudio  det er det sære
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  der står pulseaudio når jeg kikker
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Kan du bruge din mikrofon i andre programmer?
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  kun på min siemns maskine  på min HP kan den ikke
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  jeg har ikke forsøgt med andre programmer
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  audacicy prøver jeg lige
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: om ikke andet, saa ved du om det er et skype-specifikt problem, eller mere generelt
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  forsøger mig lige med jitsi
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  jeg giver lyd fra mig når jeg er så langt
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  lukker lige ned her og vender tilbage
<[dmp]> sjovt ordvalg, men okay ole_oz7t :)
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  lidt sjov er tilladt i den grå dag
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  jeg gir BOGSTAVER fra mig  er det bedre hi hi
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],   audacity kører perfekt på den maskine som ikke kan lide skype
<ole_oz7t> [dmp],  går lige over på snak
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-11
<Simpel> tilmeldingen på forumet virker stadig ikke?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-03
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej, er det muligt at bruge de samme programmer igennem Ubuntu, som det er i Windows?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-04
<Ubuntubruger2> kan ikke afspille musik fra youtube
<Ubuntubruger2> can not play music from youtube
<Ubuntubruger5> hej, har siden kl 22 igår prøvet at installere en canon lbp-1120. kan ikke få den til at udskrive. har forsøgt flere af de metoder jeg kan finde på google, nogen der kan give en hånd?
<Ubuntubruger5> modtager følgende fejl "Can't connect to CCPD: Connection refused"
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-06
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål Jeg er ved at gå ud af mit gode skind i ubuntu server. Jeg er meget ny og skal tilføje linjer i en conf fil i forbindelse med postfix
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål hvorfor kan jeg ikke finde smtpd.conf i sasl og ændre den?
<cromag> Ubuntubruger6: du vil ændre smtpd.conf ?
<cromag> det er ikke postfix's config du vil lege med ?
<cromag> den hedder main.cf hvis jeg husker rigtigt.
<cromag> og er nok i /etc/postfix/
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-07
<stix> Ubuntubruger6: hvis det er postfix du sætter op, så har du kun /etc/postfix/main.cf og /etc/postfix/master.cf - mener jeg de hedder
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg følger denne guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix men tror der mangler noget?
<Ubuntubruger6> er nået til : Next edit /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf and add the following lines:
<Ubuntubruger6> men smtpd findes ikke!
<Ubuntubruger6> smtpd.conf findes ikke
<cromag> Ubuntubruger6: bare opret filen selv
<cromag> http://www.jimmy.co.at/weblog/?p=52 den er nok outdated lidt, men sammenlign evt.
<cromag> ah, nærmest samme guide
<cromag> Men Ubuntubruger6 bare opret filen og redigér efter eget ønske
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-09
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger2> er der nogen her på chatten der ved hvordan jeg får hentet og installeret Gutenprint 5.2.7 printer driver på min ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-02
<kasperd> TLE: Output fra "route -n" og "traceroute -n 8.8.8.8" ville give bedre hints om problemet.
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-03
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej er der nogen der er villige til at hjælpe mig?
<Ubuntubruger8> HP pavilion bærbar, som ikke gider starte op efter 'hvile'
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-05
<jnbek> hello, I apologize for coming in here to ask, any English speakers here, I found a word in a number of Danish language documents, Frcrnde I was wondering if someone could offer a translation as to what this word means?
<pixiarvai> jnbek, i can try :) what word are we talking about?
<jnbek> Frcrnde
<jnbek> these are older documents, 1850sish
<jnbek> I'm doing Genealogical research for the name Paatrud, from Norway, and I got alot of hits to these documents
<pixiarvai> ahh ok. that explains why i don't know it
<jnbek> from what I've found so far, it might be a surname
<jnbek> I just wanted to make sure it wasn't some kind of abbreviation
<jarlen> It looks like your misreading the letter
<pixiarvai> i have the latest dictionary. i can try to look it up
<pixiarvai> but im pretty sure that it dosn't exist
<jnbek> thanks guys, I appreciate it :)
<jarlen> maybe the letters has been blurred out where you've read it
<pixiarvai> i can't find it. do you have a link to the document online?
<jnbek> maybe, http://books.google.com/books?id=3gdDAAAAIAAJ&pg=PA109&lpg=PA109&dq=Paatrud&source=bl&ots=v4vby141Z4&sig=SjKS7nB11Ox1Iu1slp6X8rDhx3o&hl=en&sa=X&ei=lOYoUpKTH8KdiQK5m4DoAw&ved=0CGMQ6AEwBzgK is the book I found it, in the phrase in context is:
<jnbek> ... satte ulcrrde Dra- velsmcrnd til Biflopper, aldrig ftraffede sine Tjenere og Foge- der, samt vilde paatrue Sverige sin Frcrnde, Hertug Bugis- lav, til Konge.
<jnbek> brb
<pixiarvai> i got it :) . give me 2 minuttes
<jnbek> awesome
<pixiarvai> its a problem with the danish letter "æ" in frænde. that means "slægtning" in danish, and can be translate to :
<pixiarvai> relative or relation
<jnbek> I see
<jnbek> so the print press likely wasn't able to render the æ letter legibly
<jnbek> so google's reader munged it into c
<jnbek> now that makes sense :)
<jnbek> so samt vilde paa true Sverige sin frænde translates clean to and wild to threaten Sweden's kinsman
<jnbek> thanks guys!!!
<pixiarvai> frænde can also means: kinsman (from my dictionary)
<pixiarvai> and google says the same http://translate.google.dk/#da/en/fr%C3%A6nde
<jnbek> any problem with me lurking in here and asking for further assistance ?
<jnbek> :D
<pixiarvai> no. we dont have many visitors, so just come back again :)
<jnbek> awesome, thanks :)
<pixiarvai> jnbek,  perhabs you can use this site in the future http://www.dsn.dk/ro/ro.htm
<jnbek> bookmarked
<pixiarvai> and this one http://ordnet.dk/  . notice that one of theme are "1700 ti 1950".
<pixiarvai> ti=to
<pixiarvai> http://www.denstoredanske.dk/
<pixiarvai> and i know this site from my historyteacher http://danmarkshistorien.dk/
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-06
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål iomega Storcenter ix2 network blev opdateret med nyeste firmware (fra Lenovo), hvilket gik op, indtil jeg lukkede helt ned, tog strømmen et par minutter, og startede op igen - derpå ville den ikke genkende de 2stk 2TB HDD! Nu prøver jeg for første gang Ubuntu, har sat den ene Raid 1 HDD direkte til i SATA, men kan ikke se HDD i "Files" men kan godt se den i "Disks" - Hvordan får jeg data ud ?
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål op = godt
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-07
<kasperstad> ?spørgsmål: Nogen der ved om man kan få Apache til at kører som alle brugere, istedet for eks. www-data, jeg har brug for det, da flere skal have et test websted, og alle har forskellige brugere til at uploade til websiden via FTP hvilket jo så gør at den forkerte bruger, og herefter kan en joomla installation ikke lade sig gøre
<kasperstad> nogen med en løsning på dette ?
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej alle! Er i gang med at installere Ubuntu 10.10 på min Macbook pro model 4.1 men den Kernel panic'er under installeringen da den tilsyneladende aktiverer INTELgrafikkortet... Kan dette på nogen måde slås fra inden installationen går i gang? På forhånd mange tak!
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål Hej alle! Er i gang med at installere Ubuntu 10.10 på min Macbook pro model 4.1 men den Kernel panic'er under installeringen da den tilsyneladende aktiverer INTELgrafikkortet... Kan dette på nogen måde slås fra inden installationen går i gang? På forhånd mange tak!
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-01
<Nebulus> Hejsa. Er der nogen som har haft held med at få Steam + Civilization 5 til at virke?
<ItsAWrap> ?spørgsmål Er der en reel forskel på swapfiler og swappartitioner, når det kommer til daglig brug?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-02
<simon``> hejsa! sidder og prøver at installere 14.04 på en ny computer og bøvler en hel masse med UEFI
<simon``> nå ja, jeg prøver at dual boote. får installeret ubuntu fint på en ekstra partition, jeg har resizet mig til (sda7)
<simon``> jeg har slået SecureBoot fra i "BIOS" (som det så kun ligner, men ikke helt er, så vidt jeg forstår), har installeret ubuntu på sda7, og når jeg starter, så går den lige ind i windows alligevel.
<simon``> jeg kan formå at sætte boot-rækkefølgen til først at være ekstern og så intern. da formår jeg faktisk at boote min usb-nøgle når jeg starter computeren
<simon``> jeg har været inde og tjekke at den installerede ubuntu har en /boot/efi-partition i /etc/fstab, hvilket den har, og jeg kan se at den også peger på en /dev/sda3 som er bootable og fulgte med systemet. så ubuntu-installationen har faktisk gjort det rigtigt, hvilket jeg også kunne konstatere ved den første bootskærms udseende (lignede lidt GRUB)
<simon``> men øh... det er som om det eneste installationsprogrammet gør er at lægge ubuntus boot-manager ind i MBR på  /dev/sda, men jeg tror at (U)EFI tager udgangspunkt i noget helt andet?
<simon``> hmmm
<simon``> jeg er lost.
<simon``> nu prøver jeg at installere "boot-repair" på min liveusb. den ser ud til at geninstallere grub på sda7 og kører en masse andre ting også.
<simon``> inkl. en masse chroot-kommandoer på sda7, så selve installationen bliver ændret på diverse måder.
<simon``> wow, det her er godt nok besværligt.
<simon``> hm, den fejlede.
<simon``> nå, det var de tre timer. jeg kan da i det mindste sige, jeg har installeret ubuntu... så må jeg vente lidt med at kunne starte det. ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-04
<Ubuntubruger9> davs
<simon```> heysa
<simon```> nå, nu har jeg lært lidt om EFI.
<simon```> og jeg har faktisk formået at boote min Ubuntu!
<simon```> desværre har jeg læst denne beretning fra en person som har en laptop som vistnok ligner min: http://www.preining.info/blog/2014/03/debian-linux-sony-vaio-pro-13/
<simon```> han siger, som jeg også kan konstatere, at hver gang jeg rebooter computeren, uanset om jeg ønsker at starte windows eller linux ved reboot, ændrer den bootrækkefølgen til at windows kommer først.
<simon```> hvis det bare var mig, ville jeg overveje altid at boote med en usb-nøgle som lige valgte rigtigt. men fordi det egentlig er min sambos computer, synes jeg det virker som en ret utilstrækkelig løsning at præsentere.
<simon```> (min sony vaio kan godt respektere at boot fra usb trumfer intern disk, bare ikke mit valg af partition på den interne disk.)
<simon```> han har åbenbart fundet en lidt hacket løsning, som jeg tror er tilfredsstillende.
<simon```> http://www.preining.info/blog/2014/08/sony-vaio-uefi-lie/
<simon``> jeg prøver at lave en Win7.desktop-fil så jeg har en genvej til at starte virtualbox. den virker ikke rigtigt: http://pastie.org/9527922 - selve kommandoen den kører virker fint nok i en shell.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-06
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg har lige installeret Ubuntu på min windows computer, men jeg har svært ved at få komme på WiFi....
<Ubuntubruger4> Min stationære computer har ikke et trådløst netværkskort i, så jeg benytter en Wireless USB adaptor...
<Ubuntubruger4> men jeg kan ikke få Ubuntu til at finde dette device, og jeg er så ny i Ubuntu, at jeg faktisk ikke har nogen anelse om hvordan jeg får dette USB device installeret, og kommer på det trådløse... har prøvet at lokalisere USB devices med lsusb i terminalen, og den finder også nogle informationer om et NetGear device i en af usb'erne.... men aner ikke hvordan jeg kommer  videre herfra, hjælp taak! :)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-08-31
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej, jeg er spritny, venligst hvis der er nogen der kan se det her, giv et praj
#ubuntu-dk 2015-09-04
<OZ8AAZ> Halløj - er her overhovedet nogen vågne?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-09-08
<Ubuntubruger6> HI any use the openDJ software for LDAP
#ubuntu-dk 2018-09-03
<Stengade> Hvorfor er Ubuntu bedere end linux mint? Og er Linux ved at være nok moden til at bruge som all round OS eller er det stadig forbeholdt server/kontor??
#ubuntu-dk 2018-09-05
<Stengade> Hejsa alle sammen :)
<rhode> hej
#ubuntu-dk 2018-09-06
<KimuSan^> davs
#ubuntu-dk 2019-09-02
<Ubuntubruger72> Hej folkens
<Ubuntubruger72> Jeg har installeret Ubuntu og slttet windows, men nu har jeg brug for at geninstallere windows - Er der nogen, der kan hjælpe?
<Ubuntubruger72> ?spørgsmål (se ovenstående)
#ubuntu-dk 2020-08-31
<rpifan> hej
